# Running really rough when cold.



## l337bG (May 17, 2010)

Ever since I got my Z I noticed that she has a lot of trouble when she's cold. I have to gas it around the block 3 or 4 times til she's warmed up before she'll perform correctly.
Until then, she jerks and shudders and idles really low; as low as 400 rpm's at times.
Anyone else have this problem?
I looked all over for a vacuum leak, and now I'm thinking it's exhaust.


----------

